# Goldens in Las Vegas??



## Shiloh Fryloh (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi!

I'm curious if there are any dogs in Vegas that might be interested in having a puppy play date with my boy, Shiloh. He is 8 months old and his only play mate is a cat. I'm apprehensive to take him to a dog park because I've heard horror stories, and I think having some many dogs in one small area is just asking for anxiety and issues. 

Anyway, maybe someone would like to set up a hangout when the weather gets better... ugh this Vegas heat!


----------



## meenty (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there! So I know I'm probably 3 months late but I just found out about this forum and I've been searching high and low for other goldens for my female pup to play with. Our goldens are about the same age! She's almost 10 months old. If Shiloh still hasn't found a golden play mate with him my pup Daisy would love to meet him! She's very full of energy and gets along great with other dogs when they can get pass her first 5 minutes of hyperness. Let me know! :wave:


----------



## Shiloh Fryloh (Aug 9, 2013)

meenty said:


> Hi there! So I know I'm probably 3 months late but I just found out about this forum and I've been searching high and low for other goldens for my female pup to play with. Our goldens are about the same age! She's almost 10 months old. If Shiloh still hasn't found a golden play mate with him my pup Daisy would love to meet him! She's very full of energy and gets along great with other dogs when they can get pass her first 5 minutes of hyperness. Let me know! :wave:



Hi! I tried pm'ing you but I guess I couldn't because I haven't made enough posts to be allowed too..
Anyway...
I'm so glad someone responded to this post because I would still love for Shiloh to have a pal. We take him to the dog park now, but I do notice he makes "friends" and plays well with certain dogs. If your dog loves to run, they will get along! He is full of energy!! So, what side of town are you on? We live on the west side, right by Boca park.


----------



## meenty (Nov 29, 2013)

That's awesome! I've been taking my golden Daisy to the park for some time now. Daisy is also full of energy and she goes to the park for small sized dogs still because I don't think she's quite ready for the roughness of the larger/full grown dogs yet. She hasn't really clicked with any other dogs since they're all older and smaller than her.

I live on the southwest side near Boca Park as well! I go to the Desert Breeze dog park every weekend. Which park to do you take Shiloh to?


----------



## Shiloh Fryloh (Aug 9, 2013)

meenty said:


> That's awesome! I've been taking my golden Daisy to the park for some time now. Daisy is also full of energy and she goes to the park for small sized dogs still because I don't think she's quite ready for the roughness of the larger/full grown dogs yet. She hasn't really clicked with any other dogs since they're all older and smaller than her.
> 
> I live on the southwest side near Boca Park as well! I go to the Desert Breeze dog park every weekend. Which park to do you take Shiloh to?


I'm glad we live on the same side of town! My husband and I took Shiloh to Desert Breeze once, it's nice, but we prefer Kellogg Park on Washington. It's much larger & the group of dogs that we see are usually all pretty nice. I hope Daisy & Shiloh get along, he is a little bigger now that he's almost a year (he's 70lbs-ish) but he plays with smaller dogs very well. Depending on how busy the week is, we try to go a few nights, or on the weekend.


----------



## meenty (Nov 29, 2013)

I've heard nice things about the Kellogg Park so I've been meaning to check out that park. Hopefully Daisy and Shiloh play with eachother for longer than a couple seconds if they meet >o< I've saved your number and I will shoot you a text in the morning and maybe we can set up something for this weekend over there. Oh yeah, and my name is Mintra 

Talk to you tomorrow, Kimberly!


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys, My Golden Linus is only 3 months so he's still a bit too young to play with the big dogs...but I was wondering if you know of any dog pools in town? Ive seen multiple in other states and can't figure out why Vegas of all places doesn't have one specifically for dogs. Unless it's a very well kept secret... Thanks!


----------



## ohgodtheglitter (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm late to the thread, but I'd love to arrange a Golden play date for 5-month-old Howie. All of his Kinder-puppy classmates are all tiny purse-sized dogs, and he just crossed the 40 lb. mark. He needs to have friends who he doesn't have to worry about stepping on 

Meagan, I'll ask around about the dog pools. You'd think there would be at least one in this town!


----------



## Kevinsmama (Apr 26, 2014)

*Hey Vegas Goldens!*

I know i'm way far behind on this post but I just got my little guy two weeks ago & he is only 10 weeks & too young to play yet however, I found a dog water park that is called Bark Park at Heritage Park. Never been there but found it online, for dogs only! Sounds pretty awesome for puppies! 

Here is the info I found!

50 S. Racetrack Rd.
(at Burkholder Boulevard, entrance off of Burkholder)

Park hours: 6:00 a.m.-10:00 p.m.


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay!!! Thank you soooo much! We will definitely be looking into it.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Did anyone ever make it to Bark Park? I'm on the west side of town so don't get over to Henderson too often - but maybe it's worth the trip


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

The park itself is HUGE. We went about 7pm on one of the hotter days to date and it was packed. We didn't stay too long because the crowd just kept getting bigger and bigger and it was hard to keep track of Linus. Maybe there was a scheduled doggie meet up or something but it was almost "sniffing" room only. It would be a great park to visit early in the morning on a weekday though! For us, I think we will stick to the little kiddie pools we bought and just have some of the neighborhood dogs over to play and cool off.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks! Sounds like you almost need a reservation at peak hours!


----------

